# Am I classed as a single parent?



## AppleBlossom

I know I bring up Grace on my own but my ex still has her at some point over the weekend and he pays me money each month for maintenance and recently reading a few things about single mums it seems that they class themselves as single because they have no contact with their child's father at all and so are living off their own money with no help from them?


----------



## MummyMummy

i would say you are single in re: to you and him, as you two are not together anymore that makes YOUR martial status single.
xXx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I would say you're a single mum yeah. 

x


----------



## xJG30

You're not with him therefore your single :)

That's how i work it out anyway.. being that i'm on my own.


----------



## captain-ally

no relationship with the father = single mother :)


----------



## sezzlebum

yup what they said lol


----------



## teen mummy

of course you are! that gay boy needs to sort himself out seriously and come out of the closet already, now hes makin himself look stupid lol


----------



## AppleBlossom

Haha, I know. I just spied some pics of him on FB where he's been tagged at a party dressed as a neon pirate with face paint and stuff on... but he's not gay...


----------



## teen mummy

well ther ya go no questions needed the evedence is all in the picture!


----------



## nikky0907

I am definitely a single mom even though we do have contact with Lola's dad (not alot though and about to be even lesser) and he does pay child support.


----------



## xarlenex

I count myself a single mum as me and Kyles dad are no longer together. He see's him and pays for him, but I dont see that, that really makes a difference.:)


----------



## Mummytwice

I would say your a single mummy :D


----------

